# Transfer WINCCFlex 2008 in MP277 Touch klappt nicht



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (14 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

habe ein Problem mit einem geänderten Projekt das ich in ein MP277
transferieren möchte. Anpingen lässt sich das Panel von meinem Notebook aus, doch wenn ich den Transfer durchführen möchte bekomme ich immer eine Fehlermeldung das keine Verbindung besteht. habe sowohl S7-Ethernt als übertragung benutzt sowie Ethernet. Das Panel ist über profibus mit der SPS verbunden.

Gruß NSN


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Oktober 2010)

Transferart am Panel richtig eingestellt?
Wenn das Panel hochläuft kommt der sogenante Starter, da den
Button Einstellungen anklicken. Dann unter Transfereinstellungen
nachschauen, was angewählt ist. Wenn Ethernet dann auch die 
Netzwerkeinstellungen nachschauen.
Bei WinCCflex, transferart richtig eingestellt?
beim Start des Transfer's kann mann einstellen wie man übertragen
möchte, auch hier Ethernet auswählen und die IP Adresse des Panel's
eingeben.
Bei direkten Anschluß des Panels am Rechner, gekreutzetes Kabel nutzen


----------



## PN/DP (14 Oktober 2010)

Mußtest Du beim Ändern das Projekt auf eine neue WinCC flexible Version konvertieren?
Ist auf dem Panel eine ältere WinCC flexible Version?
Dann müßtest Du zunächst das passende WCF2008-Betriebssystem-Image auf das MP277 übertragen.

Bei verschiedenen Panelen kommt das ProSave aus WCF2008 mit dem Ethernet-Transfer nicht klar,
wenn sich auf dem Panel eine ältere WCF-Version befindet. Versuche mal den Profibus-Transfer.

Harald


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 Oktober 2010)

Ist die PG-Schnittstelle auf Ethernet eingestellt?

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Oktober 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ist die PG-Schnittstelle auf Ethernet eingestellt?
> 
> Gruß, Onkel



Das muss nicht, wichtig ist es das in Flex
selber die Transferart richtig steht. Dh in 
Step 7 darf zb Profibus angewählt sein und 
mit der Steuerung kommunizieren und gleich-
zeitig kann per Ethernet ein Transfer zum Panel
stattfinden.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (26 Oktober 2010)

Hallo, sorry für die späte Rückmeldung.
Es war dann doch ne Einstellung bei Transfer.
Blöder Fehler von mir. Dachte eigentlich ich hatte danach geschaut.

Danke an alle.

Gruß NSN


----------



## maxardo (23 November 2010)

*Selbes Problem*

Hallo zusammen

habe das selbe Problem auf einem MP370 15" Touch.
Habe jedoch das OS upgegradet auf WinCC 2008 SP2 update 3.
War vorher auf SP1.
und jetzt kann ich nicht mehr über Ethernet transferien.

Habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge?

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Mertin (23 November 2010)

Hast du nach dem Betriebssystemupdate nochmal die Einstellungen neu überprüft?
Also die Transfereinstellungen, weis zwar nicht ob das immer passiert, aber nach dem OS update setzt es sich zurück und musst es nochma neu einstellen.


----------

